# No USB devices in VMWare

## bpaddock

I'm trying to run Windows 8.1 (don't ask) under VMWare Workstation 10. 

 VMWare is not finding USB devices like my webcam (Logitech C525).

I believe VMWare is trying to look in /proc/bus/usb that no longer exists.

I think I need to tell it to use /sys/bus/usb but I can't find any way to make that change; the documentation says /VM/Settings/USB nothing there lets me change the path.

Help?

----------

## s4e8

start vmware-usbarbitrator and try again.

----------

## bpaddock

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> start vmware-usbarbitrator and try again.

 

That worked.  How do I get it to start when I start VMWare, seems like it should already be doing that?

----------

## Maitreya

It should have when installing vmware.

But you can run "services.msc" and then rightclick "VMware USB Arbitration Service" -> Properties -> set startup to Automatic if it not already is.

Edit: Herp derp forget what I wrote. Need to learn to read.

----------

## bpaddock

 *Maitreya wrote:*   

> It should have when installing vmware.
> 
> But you can run "services.msc" and then rightclick "VMware USB Arbitration Service" -> Properties -> set startup to Automatic if it not already is.
> 
> .

 

On a Gentoo host?

In services.msc under the Windows 8.1 sercives.msc is VMware Snapshot Provier and VMware Tools.

Wonder if the USB issues not starting is also related to the network never starting correctly either?

I always have to delete net8 and put it back in VMware to get any Internet connection from Windows.

----------

## s4e8

vmware, vmware-USBArbitrator, vmware-workstation-server should be placed under /etc/init.d. by the installer.

----------

